# Archos Gen 8 Internet Tablet Clubhouse



## digibucc (Nov 27, 2010)

howdy all   Archos' new gen 8 tablets are now releasing, got my 7" friday   10's are still hard to come by but the smaller ones are out.  I had a 10" pre ordered for 2 months before cancelling and getting the 7", totally happy with it!

they come running android 2.1(eclair) but here is Gen 8 Froyo(2.2) update:
http://update.archos.com/8/gen8/gen8_2.0.54/firmware_archos_android_gen8.aos

this post will be flushed out with more info and rooting/customization/accessories once more info is available, they're still new tech now 



clicky the pics for more info...














tech specs for the 7", 10" is the same except screen size.  


> *Product capacity *
> •  Flash Series: 8 GB**** flash memory + Micro SD Slot (SDHC compatible)
> •  Hard Drive Disk Series : Hard Drive: 250 GB**** Hard Drive
> 
> ...


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 27, 2010)

I would love to get a 10, HDMI from a tablet seems questionable for 1080 playback. 

How much was your 7? They are actually fairly well priced.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 27, 2010)

very well priced, got it for $275 off their site.

if you are patient, and don't need the 7" for portability - wait for a 10",  they are just still a week or more behind and i was getting impatient.  plus the 7 is perfect for carrying around.
the pricing is VERY aggressive, with the 10" starting at $299, they will really have the market cornered i believe - they just need 2.2 on there to finalize it.

well I have HDMI from my evo, which also sports a 1ghz processor though not arm 8 - and it can play back to my hdtv , i haven't tried full 1080p vids though, only 720.

the archos tab needs a different mini hdmi to hdmi than my evo does, so i can't test it yet.  I've got an htpc for vids on the tv so it's no rush for me to get one.


and note: those pics look clunky, the 7" is like 1/4" thick, very sleek and small.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 30, 2010)

Gen 8 Froyo update:
http://update.archos.com/8/gen8/gen8_2.0.54/firmware_archos_android_gen8.aos

copy it to the ROOT of your internal memory via USB, not WiFi, not sd card and no folders.

then disconnect the usb, when you unplug it it rescans the card, sees the update and recommends you run it. you will need to plug into DC power to finish it.



			
				Timmio@ArchosFans said:
			
		

> You can also go to the archos website on your tablet (just click on the link above with the .AOS file) and download the update file to your archos (via wifi works fine ) , then when the 78 mb is downloaded click on the file and it will ask you if it should update, press YES!
> 
> (don't forget to have your power plug nearby..)
> 
> No pc needed, that's real tablet power


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Nov 30, 2010)

The only problem with these tablets is the imminent wave of Tegra 2 tablets that's coming during December.

Since it's a Cortex A9 dual-core, they should have a higher longevity, not to mention "true" 1080p support.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 30, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> The only problem with these tablets is the imminent wave of Tegra 2 tablets that's coming during December.
> 
> Since it's a Cortex A9 dual-core, they should have a higher longevity, not to mention "true" 1080p support.



yeah but they will surely be priced higher, are not definitely going to be released in december - and even so, i don't need a tegra 2 to read books with aldiko...

I truly don't understand ANYONE looking for a PmP tablet with HD capabilities.  it seems to be an oxymoron imo.  the thing is 9" max, what kind of HD are you going to get with that?
hook it to a tv?  there are many other better choices than a tablet pc tethered to a tv.

for the price, the timing, and the functionality - archos tabs are right on the mark imo.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah but they will surely be priced higher, are not definitely going to be released in december - and even so, i don't need a tegra 2 to read books with aldiko...
> 
> I truly don't understand ANYONE looking for a PmP tablet with HD capabilities.  it seems to be an oxymoron imo.  the thing is 9" max, what kind of HD are you going to get with that?
> hook it to a tv?  there are many other better choices than a tablet pc tethered to a tv.
> ...



HD capabilities are needed to play 720p content in the tablet's screen and 1080p through the HDMI out (while travelling or going to a friend's house).

Dual A9 is needed to browse the web confortably in most flash-heavy sites, at least that's my opinion.



If all you do is read books, then a kindle would be a lot better in many ways (eye fatigue, price, sunlight legibility, weight, free 3G).


----------



## digibucc (Dec 1, 2010)

it has a 480p screen - explain to me why it needs to be capable of playing 720-1080?
that being said, it can.  720 at least - I have not tried 1080p.without a proper HDMI cable though I can't test it on any bigger screen.

flash heavy sites?  i guess i don't browse too many. the A70 is plenty fast at all the sites i frequent.  I am able to watch youtube through browser, firefox, and the youtube app.  I can play flash games, i can play regular games, I can do everything i have tried to just fine.  I can browse a straight up swf file through the browser (remotely, on my server) and it scales and works perfectly.

I can wirelessly serve files and websites, i can tether my evo's 3g/wimax to my A70 for full size, flash enabled web-browsing.  I can remote control my PC using RDP/VNC. I can stream media, access shared folders and files.  I can use it as a mouse and keyboard, a custom remote, specific to media players...I can listen to music, or watch any of the movies/tv shows i have - MOST of which are not HD,as only a good movie with high action is worth HD imo.

so when i get a mini-hdmi->hdmi , I ill report back with how well it plays 720p/1080p files to my tv.  

other than that, please do let me know what the device can't do that I need it to...  I'd really like a heads up on that, maybe i can return it in time to get whatever device it obviously is that i need.  and then afterwords we can talk price...

thanks.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 1, 2010)

How is tactile response on it? Any outstanding issues to speak of?


----------



## digibucc (Dec 1, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> How is tactile response on it? Any outstanding issues to speak of?



tactile response is good - not as good as the evo but nothing problematic.  just doesn't "click" as strong, but still very good.

you have to pay for the ac3 codec if you want to use it in videos - none of mine have it so i don't care, but others will.

they are hard to get ahold of right now, selling out quickly.

archos changed the filesystem a bit, so some apps and mods won't work out of the box.  it's only been days and there are already tons of solutions - i don't imagine it will even be a consideration in a month,  but it just means it probably won't have the level of underground support droids or htc phones have.

it's not officially supported by google, so you have to install google apps separately, it is easy and i can point you in the right direction.  google apps means market, gmail, maps, etc.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 1, 2010)

When talking resolution, I was actually referring to the 101 (1024*600) and not the 70.

I'm pretty sure the device does everything you need it to... nowadays.

The only factor I questioned was longevity.  You play all the games right now, but will you be able to play the best games next year, when dual cores are pretty much standard everywhere (tablets+smartphones)? 
Websites tend to get heavier as time goes by (HTML5 is exactly compute-free), so will you be able to browse the web as well as you do now in 2 years?

The Dual-Core Cortex A9 is more than twice as fast as the A8, at the same clock-speed, so a tablet/smartphone with an A9 should have higher longevity because of the drastic performance upgrade.


Regarding release dates, the Folio 100 isn't much more expensive than the 101, has a Tegra 2 and has been on sale for a month or so. 
Too bad the low-quality screen and awfull software implementation (multitouch not activated, poor drivers, no android market, etc) made it an usability-flop. However, it means the ice has been broken and more Tegra 2 tablets should be just in time for Christmas, for sure.

Here are some examples:
http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2609&c=interpad_10_home_edition
http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2290&c=notion_ink_adam_variant_a_32gb


----------



## digibucc (Dec 1, 2010)

i see - and yeah that is a valid question

but what tablets are available NOW for under $300USD with the capability of playing NEXT years games?  if they become that important to me i will sell this and be done with it.

truth be told, if it gets to the point that this is not enough i will get a 10" convertible netbook/tablet. 

you just have to keep in mind price and availability.  I wanted it now and it does everything i want now.... that's good enough for me, and alot of others i think.  these tabs are actually selling out very quickly and hard to get ahold of.  *you are showing me flops and future possibilities, I wanted this thing 2 months ago - what else is available NOW.*


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 1, 2010)

Dude, I'm just saying the reasons why *I*  wouldn't  get one of those. I'm not trying to convince you that you made a bad investment or anything like that.

It's still a great device for its price, but I'd rather give $400 for a device that's likely to last for 3 years than $300 for a device I'm not sure it will be "standing on its feet" in less than 2 years.
But that's just me.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 1, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Dude, I'm just saying the reasons why *I*  wouldn't  get one of those. I'm not trying to convince you that you made a bad investment or anything like that.
> 
> It's still a great device for its price, but I'd rather give $400 for a device that's likely to last for 3 years than $300 for a device I'm not sure it will be "standing on its feet" in less than 2 years.
> But that's just me.



if the $275 I spent on this gives me reason for concern in 2 years time, I am doing something very wrong.

I'm just trying to tell you the reasons why i thought it was right, for me.
It's the only one out, without 3g, at a decent price, that does everything i need it to right now.

If I were to put off purchases because of what is coming around the corner i would never buy anything, as it always gets better!  

I think it is a "just you" vs "just me" situation.  technology is what i do.  any free money i have is going to go into some form of technology, and I always prefer it be of a newer generation.
I work hard, and spend my money on the things I enjoy.  I usually lose interest before they lose use - but i'm ok with that.  I will probably buy the convertible netbook i mentioned within a year anyway.

so feel free to voice why you don't see it as a wise purchase - but next time please do so outside of a "clubhouse" thread... as now it is pretty much trashed, imo.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e2zX0A0zho&feature=related Quick Video of the Archos 101


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> so feel free to voice why you don't see it as a wise purchase - but next time please do so outside of a "clubhouse" thread... as now it is pretty much trashed, imo.



So I should refrain from expressing a valid and honest opinion because this is a clubhouse thread? 
Sorry, didn't know that.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 1, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> So I should refrain from expressing a valid and honest opinion because this is a clubhouse thread?
> Sorry, didn't know that.



no man, just go to every gathering of any kind of like minded people and tell them whatever it is they are gathered for is stupid, or a bad investment,

it's a free 'net mate, you can go wherever and express whatever opinions you want,

but what you did, was come into a newly created clubhouse and crap all over the product in question.  yes, that still falls under the "free to go, do, say" - but it also makes you a bit of a "female sanitary-bag"

so no, don't refrain from expressing your every opinion wherever you go.  tell all your friends their tvs suck and your wife she can't cook.  hell screw everybody who doesn't agree with your opinion anyway, amiright?

and really though, a clubhouse thread is a place for people to join together about a product .... it's not meant as a place for them to debate every person who comes through talking crap.  go to a general thread if you need those opinions expressed so badly.

instead, you polluted this thread, and now it's trashed.  mods may as well delete it as nothing positive will come of it now...

of course it's within your rights to go to any thread and say any thing, but there is also a little thing called not being a jackass.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no man, just go to every gathering of any kind of like minded people and tell them whatever it is they are gathered for is stupid, or a bad investment,
> 
> it's a free 'net mate, you can go wherever and express whatever opinions you want,
> 
> ...




Talk about overreaction.. 

All I did was a short post about what was these tablets' *single* problem (and by "single problem", I'm automatically saying they're quite good).

You're the one who started with all the "what are you going to get with that", "explain me why" and "please let me know which device" questions. All I did was to simply answer those questions.
Geez, I wasn't even aware you were being cyinical until now.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 1, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Geez, I wasn't even aware you were being cyinical until now.


I wasn't being cynical until this:


ToTTenTranz said:


> So I should refrain from expressing a valid and honest opinion because this is a clubhouse thread?
> Sorry, didn't know that.





ToTTenTranz said:


> Talk about overreaction..
> 
> All I did was a short post about what was these tablets' *single* problem (and by "single problem", I'm automatically saying they're quite good).
> 
> You're the one who started with all the "what are you going to get with that", "explain me why" and "please let me know which device" questions. All I did was to simply answer those questions.


and i conceded that point, explained why it wasn't much of a point, and then proceeded to explain why all of the other features outweighed that con for me.

so you come back with , "well yeah TODAY it's fine, but what about 3 years from now?!"

well to me, that is simply a ridiculous statement.  we are on a tech enthusiast site.  as i said, tech is where my $$ goes.  to imply that it was a bad decision because it may not do everything you want it to 3 years down the line ... doesn't even make sense!  

*if you truly were not being aggressive or trying to thread-crap, you should review your conversational style and maybe pick out a few things you can do differently. like don't come in people's homes and crap on the things they are trying to be happy about. i just got a cool new toy and was looking for others to enjoy it with, and instead i get one guy who takes over my clubhouse thread telling my how crappy my toy is.  we never really grow up so much that that stuff isn't bothersome. just consider that next time, there is a time and place for expressing your opinions.*


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yup, this thread has been dragged through the waters. How about some pictures?


----------

